# Where to buy cheap WHITE or BLACK 5mm plastic glass tracks?



## brigo (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi all,

Im after some black or white 5mm plastic glass tracks, ive been to bunnings and its $24 for 6ft worth of it, im pretty sure i can find it a bit cheaper somewhere else.

Im in Sydney by the way.

Thanks.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jun 23, 2012)

$24 is about as cheap as it gets new. You may be able to source some second hand at a 'tip shop' or a building material recyclers for less.


----------



## damian83 (Jun 23, 2012)

Mitre 10 I've been told is cheaper


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't now if this helps but Icon Plastics makes it, you might find them on the net.


----------



## snakerelocation (Jun 23, 2012)

the new masters sell the 5mm track for either $16 or $19 per length. (can not remember which it was,) but definately a lot cheaper than bunnings)


----------



## pythoncrazy (Jun 23, 2012)

Here you are this web site should solve all your needs Glass Systems For Cabinets, Windows, Mirror Frames and Mirror Bi-Folding Doors.


----------



## raycam01_au (Jun 23, 2012)

we do!!!!!


----------



## shadowpuppet (Jun 23, 2012)

Masters for $22 is the cheapest I could find


----------



## black_headed_mon (Jun 23, 2012)

check ya local glazier i got mine for 6 bucks(4ft) good times


----------



## JrFear (Jun 23, 2012)

i got my from bunnings! i got the white cowdrow 1200mm! they didnt have them in stock so ordered it! cost me $75 for 6 as i had to order a certain amount for me to get the postage for free or what ever! worked out at $12.50 ea not to bad!


----------



## reptalica (Jun 23, 2012)

Masters have really taken the home handyman scene by storm as far as pricing, store lay out and customer service is concerned.

Also try shopfitters and shopfitters' suppliers they use a ton of them.


----------



## Heelssss (Jun 23, 2012)

Try ur local kitchen or bathroom fitters I got half of mine for free. They usually happy to get rid of, off cuts.


----------



## Jande (Jun 23, 2012)

Geez I thought I was getting a bargain with $26 for 1800mm at Bunnings. Mitre 10 up here had zilch and wanted to take a week to order it so I went with Bunnings. Didn't even think of asking kitchen or bathroom fitters... genius, thanks Heelssss. And that's a great link, Pythoncrazy. Should come in handy, thanks also.


----------



## eddie123 (Jun 26, 2012)

hey mate im in sydney and looking for glass tracks. have you got yours and where from. thanks


----------



## fourexes (Jun 26, 2012)

I got quoted $200 supply only for a small cabinet I'm making in roller bearing spec from a glass supply place.... that doesn't suit the 'cheap' category for me. I settled with $26 (for 1800mm only needed 800) cowrdoy plastic tracks & $20 for two sheets of glass. The cowdroy plastic glass track is available from bunnings, just don't bother asking employees, find it yourself. 

Sure roller bearings would last longer, but I could buy the cheap setup 4 times over. Also if you use the top track for the bottom it should give you enough clearance to run some rollers in there anyway.


----------



## eddie123 (Jun 26, 2012)

may i ask if you can tell me exactly where in bunnings


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jun 26, 2012)

Ask where they keep the sliding wheels for built in wardrobes, it's in the same isle.


----------



## eddie123 (Jun 27, 2012)

thanks ill have a look


----------



## fourexes (Jun 27, 2012)

sliding door tracks and cabinet hardware. somewhere there. It's wrapped in clear plastic and standing up. Usually with the pre-made sliding door track assemblies.


----------



## BM16RL (Jul 4, 2012)

Abyss Aquariums in Campbelltown is where I get mine. Cheap and cut to size I need. Check them out


----------

